# Dove season



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Its only a few days away. The corn has been cut in the fields. Strips have been disked on some of the fallow land.
Nothing left to do, other than go over the guns, and restock the first aid kit. 
This time of year makes me think of Ron (REM), and PIKE. His colorful hunting stories, would always brighten my day.
I hope one of his sons is taking PIKE hunting in his honor.


----------



## makova (Apr 11, 2017)

It is our 1st hunt of the year! same group of 30 guys get together and tell lies for a few hours then a big lunch and then hunt! I can wait! Looks like rain this year, so i will have to bring the camo canopy but we will be there.
good luck to you, where in Texas do hunt? i grew up heading down to Indian Gap Texas from Denton all threw high school.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

We hunt the opener in Waller Texas. 
Have a good group of friends, that are out there with us. If the BS isn't laid on thick, your not dove hunting.
This pic was a outstanding opener, a few years back. It's not always like that.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

sounds exciting!!


----------



## makova (Apr 11, 2017)

how long did it take to tie them up! here is last year my son and i, this will be the first with a dog! wish me luck.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I don't remember it taking a long time.
When your having fun, you lose track of time.
Good luck, stay safe, and may the dove gods smile upon you.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

When the hunting is slow, you post pictures of the sunrise.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

sunrise is cool. especially if u share it with a V


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

He did get a few retrieves, over the last two days. If my shooting had been better, he would have had a few more.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Ranger cooling off after a retrieve. We have to improvise, as there is not always a pond close by.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Just Ranger









View attachment 4


----------

